
Ask HN: As Covid-19, why is the world and human so fragile In a high-tech world? - ghosthamlet
Maybe for most people the high-tech is not that important for their life,<p>Maybe it is time to slow down and think what are the most important for a basic happy life, how to more reasonable and appropriate use all these high-techs,<p>rather than continue to crazily speed economy and create more &#x27;high-tech&#x27;.
======
sigmaprimus
Maybe :P

But in all seriousness, maybe your view of the world and the people in it, is
a bit skewed towards your current life?

Individual people can be fragile but as a species we are pretty resilient,
even as far as the Wuhan Fever goes, some people get it and show no symptoms
at all. So don't despair too much and buy into all the doom and gloom on the
news, the human race and our world will exist no matter what problems fate
throws our way.

As far as it being time to slow down and think what is most important for you
to have a happy life, that is probably a good idea. If you can find happiness
in the simple things thats great, just don't expect everyone else give up
their widgets and tech too!

No matter how fast(or slow) technology or the economy changes there is still
lots of happiness(and sadness) to be found if you look for it.

